# Natural Peanut Butter



## Lynchy (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, has anyone any good ideas/recipes to use with Natural Peanut Butter?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

a spoon and a jar


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

dip with celary sticks,

spread on bread or crackers

add to shakes, make some flap jacks,


----------



## Bainchodrate (Feb 25, 2011)

Calories are varied as to the type of nut that is used. I know that you wrote "peanut", but I have been in some shops where they had several varieties of nuts and that could very well have an effect on the calorie content. Cashew and almonds come to mind and is popular to many.

Also, the amount and type of oil used would have an effect (added to the nuts even though you are 'just turning a crank'). Without it, the butter would dry out rather quickly.

Where you buy it should have the information for you as such is required, at least in the United States. So just ask where you are buying it.

____________________

Virginia hayward hampers voucher codes


----------

